# NYU Film School Undergrad 2023



## Chris W

Who's applying? There's an info session this Wednesday for Undergrad.









						Visit Us
					

NYU Tisch Film & TV Tours. All prospective applicants and their families are invited to visit us for an informal information session and facilities tour.




					tisch.nyu.edu


----------

